

My Bitcoin wallet is released.Your feedback appreciated with my free Bitcoins - flybird

I developed a bitcoin wallet and just got Apple approved. It&#x27;s a decentralized wallet. It&#x27;s a HD wallet and supports multiSig. The unique feature is that you can choose send&#x2F;request coins being anonymous or real. Users can send&#x2F;receive coins through address or email.Please go to apple store and search YardWallet. After installed, post here your registration email, I will send you free bitcoins.
Thanks.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yardwallet.com&#x2F;
======
alexbosworth
Is it open source?

~~~
flybird
if you have installed, let me know your registration email. I will offer free
bitcoin to get feedback.

~~~
alexbosworth
I installed it, - my hn nick at gmail

My feedback is

\- Hard to trust any app for btc that isn't open source

\- Requiring a photo is pretty severe, scale factor is wrong mode in the
uiimageview

\- The security is pretty crazy, unlock pattern + password - make it easy to
get started

\- Seed value should require repeating back to the app

\- Multisig looks complicated, I'd like it to work with Electrum

\- Seed should give me some idea of its standard, can I restore it with
another app

\- It's missing press states on a lot of stuff

\- Would be cool to integrate with trustedcoin api

The gold standard is breadwallet, have to beat that. I like the multisig
angle, but it has to be done correctly

~~~
flybird
I could send coins to nick at gmail. please correct? -point taken; -any
suggestions to make more secure with good user experience? -input 12 english
words for opening app every time? -Is Electrum simpler? -Seed is BIP standard
-point taken; -If there is a standard, we will follow;But if it's another 3rd
party, then we hesitate; BreadWallet is cool. But it doesn't support email and
multiSig. And the UI is not very good.

~~~
alexbosworth
my email is alexbosworth at gmail dot com

\- I'd incorporate touchID, I've used it in iOS and it's easy to add.

\- One feature I'm thinking about for my iOS apps is using the Apple Watch as
a 2nd factor auth mechanism. I haven't looked into the feasibility of it yet
though and probably not many people have smartwatches

\- After the user writes down the seed when setting up the wallet, challenge
them to verify their written seed. I think this is how Electrum works, try
that out

\- BIP standard is a good idea for the seed, but try and mention other wallets
that the seed can be used in, for reference purposes

\- Multisig is definitely the winner here, but I'd go farther, really look
into trustedcoin API

~~~
flybird
Please check your wallet for 1mbtc as my appreciation. -TouchID is in the
plan; -AppleWatch as well; -challenge with seed? Users already complain the
current process why to write down the seed. Very hard to balance security and
usability; Electrum is for pro; -Good suggestion; -Our multisig has some
specific security design. Not sure if bitGo or Trustedcoin supports. We will
certainly support more 3-rd parties once we have bandwidth; thank you again.

~~~
alexbosworth
Thanks for the 1mbit :) The absolute killer feature for me is multisig with a
second party, based on a standard BIP backup seed - so 2 of 3, I hold 2 keys
on a paper wallet, the mobile app holds 1 key, the trusted other party holds 1
key, 2 keys are needed to send transactions.

Basically my preference for bitcoin software is like this:

1\. If there is a bad update to the software, I feel safe that it doesn't
matter too much because there is a secondary signature needed to approve a
transfer

2\. If the software is discontinued or I want to stop using it, I feel safe it
doesn't matter because I can restore from a seed elsewhere

I appreciate safeguards to the device like the touchId etc, however there's a
tricky balance there of security vs usability. I think using the touch
movement pattern is a great idea for a backup method and touchId can be the
primary method.

~~~
flybird
alex, we will add trusted 3rd party in the future.

Currently, you can always fully recover all your coins from the seed values
you back up during the wallet creation.

Our wallet is built on BIP standards.

